# Winter in AZ



## cooker613 (Dec 9, 2019)

It’s that time of year in Arizona with temps plummeting in to the 60s, which means cold smoking season is here! 



























Cheddar and Munster,  ready to rest for a few weeks.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 9, 2019)

Got some nice color to them. Very nice..


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2019)

Very nice on the cheese. I had to chuckle a bit about the temps plummeting into the 60s :)


----------



## udaman (Dec 9, 2019)

yeah 60 would be nice 
but the cheese looks great


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2019)

I'm right there with you brother!
It's cheese & lox season in Florida!
BTW, nice color on your cheese!!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 10, 2019)

Nice piece of work, looks great! Maybe you lucked out, yesterday in Gilbert it was hail, thunder, and lightening around four in the afternoon, tho not too warm. RAY


----------



## cooker613 (Dec 10, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I'm right there with you brother!
> It's cheese & lox season in Florida!
> BTW, nice color on your cheese!!
> Al


Lox later this week


----------

